# Hunting Shack Ideas



## Airecon

Anyone know what kind of Hunting Shack this is? Do you think its homemade or factory made? Looks like something a "Do It Yourselfer" might could build. Looks like 4 panels on each end and probably 5 on each side- total of 18 panels. Any ideas on how to build it, materials etc- several heads are better than one? If you plan it out really good and have a floor channel, slide in panels and joist hangers- 2 or 3 guys with a portable drill and screws might could set it up pretty fast. Might not hold up too good against heavy wind and snow though. Looks like a fun project.

Any ideas????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVpVIydE00U


----------



## Wortown Mick

With a couple hundred feet of wire, linesman pliers, and a fanno you could make a very sturdy weathertight shack, much easier into the side of a hill. 

A small camp stove warms it up plenty and voila. Shelter. 

Used to see smoke shacks out west hidden away on the mountainside. So much so ive had people stop on the roof and plan out where to go next without knowing they were on top of a bunch of stoners having a session.


----------



## stihl sawing

Looks homemade to me, Not much different from the one our camp built. Except we used insulated garage door panels for the walls. One of our members gets them. Ours is a little bigger than that one. We have an old barrel stove for heat and it keeps it nice and toasty.


----------



## Airecon

stihl sawing said:


> Looks homemade to me, Not much different from the one our camp built. Except we used insulated garage door panels for the walls. One of our members gets them. Ours is a little bigger than that one. We have an old barrel stove for heat and it keeps it nice and toasty.




Looks like their panels may be built of wood and white insulating board. How did you build the roof on your shack. Can you post some pics?
Thanks!


----------



## stihl sawing

Airecon said:


> Looks like their panels may be built of wood and white insulating board. How did you build the roof on your shack. Can you post some pics?
> Thanks!


We used metal for the roof, I'll see if i can find some pics of it . Don't know if i got any of the newer building.


----------



## stihl sawing

I'm sorry Airecon, I don't have any pics of the newer shack. Found some of the old one that was a mess.


----------

